# John deere 4010 D With Gear shift problem



## Countryatheart (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello,
I recently purchased a 1962 John Deere 4010 with a syncro range transmission. I blew the front hydraulic pump in December and had it rebuilt and installed by a dealer. Tractor starts goes into gear fine until you touch the loader joystick. As soon as it is touched you cannot change gears until you either let the tractor set for several minutes, or you can shut the tractor off and restart. I have spoken with several people and they assure me that there isn't anything related between the rebuilt front pump and my shifting problems. So my question is why does touching the loader joystick cause it to not change gears?


----------

